# [S] 1Live Retter - Wir sind da!



## PiusQuintus (16. April 2009)

N'Abend,

ich suche die CD der "1Live Retter", der wohl besten Comedyserie, die je im Radio lief. Auf amazon ist die CD vergriffen, ebenso bei sonstigen Quellen. Falls also jemand die CD verkaufen möchte, würde ich mich sehr freuen! 

Gruß,

PiusQ.


PS: Alle, die wissen möchten, worum's geht, können hier mal 'reinhören.


----------

